# Tenacity alternative available



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Interesting.. Armortech Trione is the same % of mesotrione as tenacity. Not sure if you can buy it yet though.

https://www.utaarmortech.com/products/herbicides/armortech-trione/


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like they make a number of "off-brand" lawn care products, including azoxystrobin. Not easy to find though, hope they bring all this stuff to the consumer market, competition is good.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Scott's has a starter fertilizer with mesotrione in it. It's granular, though.


----------

